# Best color bulb for night lights



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

OK need to know best color for nighttime bulb, that will only go on if temps drop, dont want the little fellow being woken by bright lights. Wouldn't set one at all for now but posh thermostat has to have day and night.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

If its for a Beardie they dont need or like nightime lighting so I wouldnt worry about using a bulb for the night .


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Red light for view with little disturbance


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i think a ceramic not be best...they dont give out light


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

beardies like to have dark of a night No night light needed


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> If its for a Beardie they dont need or like nightime lighting so I wouldnt worry about using a bulb for the night .


I agree but depends where the viv is going to be, if it's in a cold conservatory for example and with us getting to the last quarter of the year maybe the night time temperature drop is too much, this is something I'm looking at for my viv I'm setting up. if we have a bad winter and I think we will then maybe a low level ceramic would be needed just to raise the ambient temp up (on a stat so only on when the cold reachs a worrying level)

I know beardies are not nocturnal so you don't need a night light for viewing as all you will see is a beardie asleep


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

sorry i didnt read that properly at all. Yes use ceramics on a pulse stat. if you want to view your animals after lights out use a red bulb.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

beardies go to bed of a night - they only need a ceramic for heat, not light


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

animals that come out at night dont need lights either - they can see in the dark.

we need lights to view them and red works very well.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

A ceramic finture polaced in the centre of the roof of hte viv on a pulse stat set to 22°C with the probe properly positions will be fine. You could even set it up on timers so that the UV goes on an hour before the basking bulb the baking bulb then goes off an hour before the UV and th ceramic ficture turns on after the UV light goes off. :2thumb:


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

I dont want the light or any bulb to come on , but my new all fandangle stat does i cant turn night temps off therefore want a bulb i can use with stat i have and dont want to use pulse stat. I have set the min to 60f as my viv never goes below that, however, i want in the winter to have the extra heat if needed as the stat controls day and night another bulb in the stat, a ceramic if a pulse stat is needed will be no good. After spending £50 on this stat im not looking to buy another one and no not been a cheap scate. So what light will disturb him least if the temps drop to low blue or red? thanks for help so far but electrics are wired for nighttime bulb if temps need and i want best color for that


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

red heat bulb 150 watt.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

These are better than the red in my opinion.
A bit more natural Exo Terra : Night Glo / Moonlight Lamp


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

because they are called moon? lol. 

either are good. blue arent in the higher watts yet, so if your wanting heat:whistling2:


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

animalstory said:


> because they are called moon? lol.
> 
> either are good. blue arent in the higher watts yet, so if your wanting heat:whistling2:


Will try blue for now at 75w as said temps really dont drop below 60f more of stat regulates night and cant turn it off and better to be safe then sorry for heat if that isnt enough then will try red. Again thanks for input guys


----------

